# Mahmood e Blanco vincono Sanremo con "Brividi". Video.



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Mahmood e Blanco*, gli strafavoriti da prima dell'inizio della kermesse, vincono il *Festival di Sanremo 2022 *con la canzone *"Brividi"*.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa a votare in massa questa immondizia? Mi sa che è vero quello che disse Red Ronnie, che già a dicembre disse che avrebbero vinto.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno la canzone è dolce... Non è gay per forza come testo...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2022)

è una vittoria politica,come sempre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Febbraio 2022)

Speravo in Gianni Morandi la sua normalità è un atto rivoluzionario


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> è una vittoria politica,come sempre


Fidati, sono gli idoli delle ragazzine


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Febbraio 2022)

Tecnicamente Elisa aveva la canzone migliore. Brividi è quella che farà più il botto anche ad Eurovision già la favorita per vincere. Erano già quinti nella spotify global top Detto ciò San Remo non fa per me.


----------



## Baba (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ridatemi i vari Nek Pausini max Pezzalli and company. Ma che è sto schifo ?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> è una vittoria politica,come sempre



Ormai chi “compra“ musica ascolta loro e i figli di Maria.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Febbraio 2022)

Vedere un'artista come Elisa sotto a sti due è come preferire Vladimir Luxuria alla Nargi 

La canzone di Morandi non mi piaceva


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahahah 

Adesso via con la propaganda su tutte le reti Rai


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Febbraio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vedere un'artista come Elisa sotto a sti due è come preferire Vladimir Luxuria alla Nargi
> 
> La canzone di Morandi non mi piaceva


Ma il mondo va così,c'è anche chi preferisce Luxuria alla Nargi


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Al mio amico Michel* Brav* non hanno dato nessun premio??! E' possibile??!


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente Elisa aveva la canzone migliore. Brividi è quella che farà più il botto anche ad Eurovision già la favorita per vincere. Erano già quinti nella spotify global top Detto ciò San Remo non fa per me.


Questo perché dopo il successo globale dei maneskin mezzo mondo quest'anno si è messo a cercare San Remo sul web..

Comunque sti due gay erano pompatissimi pure dalle radio, ieri in macchina sulla stessa stazione per un "errore tecnico" l'hanno passata due volte in sequenza..

Perfino i critici per paura di passare per omofobi li hanno incensati pure per la cover de il cielo in una stanza, definendola una cover rispettosa (con mammut che ha cantato in gonna.. Molto rispettosa..)


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Al mio amico Michel* Brav* non hanno dato nessun premio??! E' possibile??!


Si sarà unito a mammut e il suo valletto per il dopo festival nel camerino...


----------



## Devil man (6 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi si può vincere sanremo con l'auto tune ? Fantastico.. pensavo che a Sanremo vincesse solo il talento


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2022)

chissa quale orecchione vincerà l'anno prossimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ridatemi i vari Nek Pausini max Pezzalli and company. Ma che è sto schifo ?


È musica nel 2022, i nostri genitori ritenevano immondizia la musica degli anni 90 e i nostri figli tra 30 anni ricorderanno la musica attuale come la migliore di sempre.

Poi onestamente, siam passati dalla Trap della Dark Polo Gang, questi in confronto sono Beethoven.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

Più la sento e più rivaluto la canzone di Michele Bravi.come può essere arrivata 10?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a votare in massa questa immondizia? Mi sa che è vero quello che disse Red Ronnie, che già a dicembre disse che avrebbero vinto.


Forse sottovaluti che questi hanno Nmila ragazzine dai 13-14 in su che li idolatrano. Morandi avrà anche fan in altre fasce d'età, ma il grosso dei fan di Morandi a quell'ora dormiva da un bel po'. 

P.S. si sapeva da mercoledì che avrebbero vinto loro, quando nonostante l' "ingresso" del televoto, sono rimasti primi. Non c'era nessun fattore che avrebbe potuto farli scendere da quella posizione.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Più la sento e più rivaluto la canzone di Michele Bravi.come può essere arrivata 10?


Il pezzo di Bravi, come ho detto anche ieri, era bello. Il problema è che meritava ben altro interprete, ma purtroppo ormai si valuta per sessualità un cantante e non per bravura, come chiunque altro lavora nel mondo dello spettacolo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile che sto Mahmood ha vinto in 4 anni due Sanremo, il secondo, visto che ormai era in fase calante, lo hanno pompato mettendoci assieme questo Blanco che si è venduto alle cose gay trash, dopo che parlava di tanga strappati quest'estate.

La combo gay+straniero gli sta regalando tante soddisfazioni.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1788


Cos'era quel trio in alto a sinistra... mamma mia...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Finale di Sanremo chiude con un nuovo record di 13,4 milioni e il 64.9%. È la finale più vista dal 2000.​


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il pezzo di Bravi, come ho detto anche ieri, era bello. Il problema è che meritava ben altro interprete, ma purtroppo ormai si valuta per sessualità un cantante e non per bravura, come chiunque altro lavora nel mondo dello spettacolo.


Michele bravi è gay... probabilmente poco sponsorizzato


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Michele bravi è gay... probabilmente poco sponsorizzato


Si lo so, per questo hanno dato il pezzo a lui e non a qualcun altro. Ormai, come ho detto prima, si reputa bravo uno per altre cose.


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Michele bravi è gay... probabilmente poco sponsorizzato


Tiziano Ferro ha fatto coming out molto tardi o sbaglio? queste macchiette... fanno i falsi etero per una vita e non valgono comunque un'unghia di Dalla (altro gay ma musicista di ben altro rango).


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tiziano Ferro ha fatto coming out molto tardi o sbaglio? queste macchiette... fanno i falsi etero per una vita e non valgono comunque un'unghia di Dalla (altro gay ma musicista di ben altro rango).


Vabbè, dai, di che stiamo parlando. Dalla era prima un artista enorme e poi gay nella vita privata (Affari suoi). Questi di oggi sono solamente macchiette in un gay pride globale e ridicolo.

Anche lo stesso Ferro non ha niente a che vedere con questi mostri.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si lo so, per questo hanno dato il pezzo a lui e non a qualcun altro. Ormai, come ho detto prima, si reputa bravo uno per altre cose.


Quante meteore con del vero talento penso ad esempio agli O.R.O.,Massimo di Cataldo,Lisa (la sua Sempre probabilmente è tra le migliori canzoni degli ultimi 30 anni),Stefano Zarfati,Antonella Arancio...e decine altre che meritavano ben altra carriera...


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Preferivo di gran lunga quando stava coi rapper veri ma ha ancora 18 anni Blanco, ha tempo per riparare


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finale di Sanremo chiude con un nuovo record di 13,4 milioni e il 64.9%. È la finale più vista dal 2000.​


Io non lo guarderei nemmeno se mi dessero 100 euro a serata


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

In ogni caso, questo popolo di uomini sta veramente perdendo il testosterone. In un paese normale, specie dopo che ha detto che si sarebbe messa in costume da bagno, avrebbe vinto Iva Zanicchi che è stata pazzesca, oltre che molto sexy.

Menzione speciale di questo festival per Dargen D'Amico, l'unico personaggio, tra le new-entry di Sanremo, non costruito e che ha smascherato la tanta ipocrisia di quel contesto. Ora non lo rivedremo più in Rai, chiaramente.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quante meteore con del vero talento penso ad esempio a Massimo di Cataldo,Lisa (la sua Sempre probabilmente è tra le migliori canzoni degli ultimi 30 anni),Stefano Zarfati,Antonella Arancio...e decine altre che meritavano ben altra carriera...


Di Lisa citerei anche Oceano, brano immenso!


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dai, di che stiamo parlando. Dalla era prima un artista enorme e poi gay nella vita privata (Affari suoi). Questi di oggi sono solamente macchiette in un gay pride globale e ridicolo.


Ma sì infatti, parliamo di un Dalla che rimarrà nella storia della musica italiana, un assoluto genio, infatti non fece mai coming out, fu sempre molto riservato su certi temi visto che faceva parlare la musica al contrario di chi fa parlare il proprio orientamento sessuale incerto, diciamo "chiappette chiacchierate". Dalla aveva tutto il diritto di mantenere ben distante la propria vita privata dal mondo di cui faceva parte e ha avuto l'intelligenza che gli artisti di oggi non hanno, altri tempi, forse pure peggiori per certi artisti. Oggi se sei gay sei cool.
Questi non sono nulla in confronto, autotune, finocchiate, vocina, il nulla.


----------



## danjr (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, questo popolo di uomini sta veramente perdendo il testosterone. In un paese normale, specie dopo che ha detto che si sarebbe messa in costume da bagno, avrebbe vinto Iva Zanicchi che è stata pazzesca, oltre che molto sexy.
> 
> Menzione speciale di questo festival per Dargen D'Amico, l'unico personaggio, tra le new-entry di Sanremo, non costruito e che ha smascherato la tanta ipocrisia di quel contesto. Ora non lo rivedremo più in Rai, chiaramente.


Va beh non è che il mondo della musica sia stato in passato simbolo di machismo… il punto è che la canzone è inascoltabile per me


----------



## sacchino (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Lisa citerei anche Oceano, brano immenso!


Oceano non poteva che essere immenso.....l'avesse chiamato lago.


----------



## Baba (6 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È musica nel 2022, i nostri genitori ritenevano immondizia la musica degli anni 90 e i nostri figli tra 30 anni ricorderanno la musica attuale come la migliore di sempre.
> 
> Poi onestamente, siam passati dalla Trap della Dark Polo Gang, questi in confronto sono Beethoven.


Ho capito ma questi non sanno cantare dai.. avranno fatto si e no 2 lezioni di canto. Tra qualche anno ci toccherà ascoltare le canzoni scritte da algoritmi e cantate da dei robot


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Quest* sarebbero bene con Carletto, Lupo, Frank e Dracula.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quest* sarebbero bene con Carletto, Lupo, Frank e Dracula.


Mammamia che paura! Come direbbe il buon Battisti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma questi non sanno cantare dai.. avranno fatto si e no 2 lezioni di canto. Tra qualche anno ci toccherà ascoltare le canzoni scritte da algoritmi e cantate da dei robot


Succede già. In Giappone ci sono anche concerti dal vivo con cantanti virtuali (ologrammi). Non ricordo il nome ma ci sono un paio di cantanti ologrammi famosissimi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Semi-outing dei due vincitori: "Il segreto del nostro affiatamento è l’ammoore"*


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Semi-outing dei due vincitori: "Il segreto del nostro affiatamento è l’ammoore"*



Figuriamoci. Adesso gli faranno fare il giro dei programmi spazzatura della Rai per fare propaganda. Poi magari all'Eurovision se lo mettono in mano.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Semi-outing dei due vincitori: "Il segreto del nostro affiatamento è l’ammoore"*




Oh ma quindi per questo Sferaebbasta non è mai finito a Sanremo. Non perchè fa schifo, ma perchè forse è addirittura più uomo di questi  .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Blanco è fidanzato con una certa Giulia, quindi o è fluidohh o fa una recita tipo il chitarrista di Achille Lauro. Ormai, se sei etero devi fingerti gay, che degrado. 

Ho trovato pure una foto osè tra lui e lei, ma preferisco non postarla non si sa mai. La trovate cercando sul web l'articolo di qds "Mahmood e Blanco coppia sul palco di Sanremo in attesa del bacio finale".


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È musica nel 2022, i nostri genitori ritenevano immondizia la musica degli anni 90 e i nostri figli tra 30 anni ricorderanno la musica attuale come la migliore di sempre.
> 
> Poi onestamente, siam passati dalla Trap della Dark Polo Gang, questi in confronto sono Beethoven.


È innegabile che esiste musica che resiste al passare del tempo e musica che è solo estemporanea.. Negli anni '70-'80 ne è passata di porcheria ma pure roba leggendaria, della prima non vi è traccia la seconda si ascolterà ancora tra 50 anni..
Sta roba che ha vinto è oggettivamente spazzatura, lo so che i giovani hanno le orecchie impastate di melma oggi e più che ascoltare una canzone si fermano al guardare ma fidati che è l'ennesimo brano usa e getta che fra 12 mesi nessuno si ricorderà..
Per dire a me mammut non piace ma soldi era mooolto meglio di questa cacata gay di quest'anno


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque Blanco è fidanzato con una certa Giulia, quindi o è fluidohh o fa una recita tipo il chitarrista di Achille Lauro. Ormai, se sei etero devi fingerti gay, che degrado.
> 
> Ho trovato pure una foto osè tra lui e lei, ma preferisco non postarla non si sa mai. La trovate cercando sul web l'articolo di qds "Mahmood e Blanco coppia sul palco di Sanremo in attesa del bacio finale".


Sono tutti fluidi questi... Fluidi corporei tipo la diarrea direi..


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È innegabile che esiste musica che resiste al passare del tempo e musica che è solo estemporanea.. Negli anni '70-'80 ne è passata di porcheria ma pure roba leggendaria, della prima non vi è traccia la seconda si ascolterà ancora tra 50 anni..
> Sta roba che ha vinto è oggettivamente spazzatura, lo so che i giovani hanno le orecchie impastate di melma oggi e più che ascoltare una canzone si fermano al guardare ma fidati che è l'ennesimo brano usa e getta che fra 12 mesi nessuno si ricorderà..
> Per dire a me mammut non piace ma soldi era mooolto meglio di questa cacata gay di quest'anno


Concordo su Soldi, a me non dispiaceva, almeno aveva un sound più fresco. Anche se in quel Festival fu fatto un vergognoso boicottaggio ad Ultimo, cioè tutta la giuria di qualità votò Mahmood che prese il 14%, ma si può? Questa roba di quest'anno, invece, è una cahata totale e la voce del mammut quando fa i falsetti è veramente fastidiosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo su Soldi, a me non dispiaceva, almeno aveva un sound più fresco. Anche se in quel Festival fu fatto un vergognoso boicottaggio ad Ultimo, cioè tutta la giuria di qualità votò Mahmood che prese il 14%, ma si può? Questa roba di quest'anno, invece, è una cahata totale e la voce del mammut quando fa i falsetti è veramente fastidiosa.


Mammut lo spingono perché è perfetto per l'eurovision, quest'anno che giochiamo in casa figurati se mandavamo gente normale come elisa o Morandi..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È musica nel 2022, i nostri genitori ritenevano immondizia la musica degli anni 90 e i nostri figli tra 30 anni ricorderanno la musica attuale come la migliore di sempre.
> 
> Poi onestamente, siam passati dalla Trap della Dark Polo Gang, questi in confronto sono Beethoven.



Con la differenza che le canzoni di 20/30/40 anni fa le ascoltiamo ancora oggi.

Canzoni che fanno successo oggi, non le senti già più tra un anno.


----------



## danjr (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo su Soldi, a me non dispiaceva, almeno aveva un sound più fresco. Anche se in quel Festival fu fatto un vergognoso boicottaggio ad Ultimo, cioè tutta la giuria di qualità votò Mahmood che prese il 14%, ma si può? Questa roba di quest'anno, invece, è una cahata totale e la voce del mammut quando fa i falsetti è veramente fastidiosa.


Soldi infatti era carina, questa sembra una ninna nanna


----------



## hakaishin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la cosa inquietante è che è scarsissimo e ha una voce oscena. Ed è squallido.
Io una musica più schifosa di così non l’avevo mai ascoltata.
Quando fa certi acuti mi viene da morire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che le canzoni di 20/30/40 anni fa le ascoltiamo ancora oggi.
> 
> Canzoni che fanno successo oggi, non le senti già più tra un anno.



Il fatto che la musica sia figlia dei propri tempi è una baggianata.
La musica è arte oggettiva.

Beethoven resta Beethoven due secoli fa come tra due millenni. Pavarotti è Pavarotti in ogni epoca.
Freddie Mercury o i Beatles idem

Questa è mierda che resterà mierda.

Se poi si dice che le prossime generazioni si ricorderanno solo di questa roba (ed è probabile), allora significa che è in atto un degrado di concepire l'arte.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mammut lo spingono perché è perfetto per l'eurovision, quest'anno che giochiamo in casa figurati se mandavamo gente normale come elisa o Morandi..


All'Eurovision però devi anche portare una bella canzone per vincere. Anche i casi umani, tipo la donna barbuta, hanno fatto ottime performance. Da questi due, eccetto le sceneggiate gay, cosa puoi aspettarti? Si vede lontano un miglio che questo brano è figlio di un'operazione commerciale e basta. "Zitti e Buoni" dei Maneskin si vedeva che era un brano che non era scritto per puntare a qualcosa e gli stessi dissero che non si aspettavano di vincere. 

E la citata "Soldi", che si classificò seconda all'eurovision, aveva quantomeno uno storytelling che diceva qualcosa su chi la cantava. Era un brano molto più interessante, al di là che il cantante in questione possa piacere o meno, e lo stesso Mahmood pensava più alla qualità della performance che a fare sceneggiate con look osceni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la Ferilli che ha detto "pezzo di ..." ad Amadeus in un fuori onda, e ora si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per smentire?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma la Ferilli che ha detto "pezzo di ..." ad Amadeus in un fuori onda, e ora si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per smentire?


LOL, sì ho letto. 

Quest'anno comunque presenze femminili stradeludenti, tra le peggiori. O mettono ex gnocche come la Muti, oppure robe inguardabili come la Kyenge mingherlina alla seconda puntata. Forse solo Emma e Arisa nel 2015 peggio, ma almeno c'era la Rocio a compensare lì.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma io non capisco come sia possibile che sta roba possa venir ascoltata. Per me è incomprensibile, sta gente non sa proprio cantare, come possa avere responsi così positivi io non lo so. A leggere i commenti sparsi per il web entusiasti sbarello sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahah, la reaction di Morgan da Red Ronnie, che lo invita ad ascoltare in diretta Mahmood e Blanco ieri sera. Che show!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah, la reaction di Morgan da Red Ronnie, che lo invita ad ascoltare in diretta Mahmood e Blanco ieri sera. Che show!


Grande Morgan!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mahmood e Blanco*, gli strafavoriti da prima dell'inizio della kermesse, vincono il *Festival di Sanremo 2022 *con la canzone *"Brividi"*.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Vabbè, non era nemmeno quotato. Qua lo diciamo dalla prima serata.
Se partecipasse a sanremo un mafioso lo farebbero vincere per non passare per prevenuti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma la Ferilli che ha detto "pezzo di ..." ad Amadeus in un fuori onda, e ora si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per smentire?


Ma hanno litigato?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma hanno litigato?


Pare che sia partito tutto da Amadeus, che per sbaglio ha letto tutta la presentazione di Emma senza spartirsi la lettura del gobbo con Sabrina Ferilli. Poi magari, è successo anche altro dietro le quinte.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Piccolo OT su Sanremo: Mara Venier ha appena annunciato ad Achille Lauro che il suo brano "Domenica", sarà la nuova sigla di Domenica in.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pare che sia partito tutto da Amadeus, che per sbaglio ha letto tutta la presentazione di Emma senza spartirsi la lettura del gobbo con Sabrina Ferilli. Poi magari, è successo anche altro dietro le quinte.


Azz oh.... Roba grossa

Fanno tutti gli amiconi poi per 8 secondi di spazio video si accoltellano questi

C'ha proprio ragione Zalone, poco ricchi!!


----------



## Simo98 (6 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Una cosa è certa, siamo contentissimi del successo del topic qui su Sanremo, che da quando c'è Amadeus mai sono stati così commentati e visitati e negli ultimi anni il Festival ha raccolto in massa anche tutta la gente che snobba le tv tradizionali per le piattaforme streaming. Ai tempi di Conti e Baglioni non mi ricordo tutta questa attenzione. Personalmente, pur essendo stato ultra critico verso questa edizione, mi fa piacere perchè è pur sempre bello riunirsi qui e parlare di qualcosa.

Arrivederci all'anno prossimo, anche se d'estate, in materia di topic su programmi televisivi ultra commentati, vi ricordo che ci sarà Temptation Island  .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, siamo contentissimi del successo del topic qui su Sanremo, che da quando c'è Amadeus mai sono stati così commentati e visitati e negli ultimi anni il Festival ha raccolto in massa anche tutta la gente che snobba le tv tradizionali per le piattaforme streaming. Ai tempi di Conti e Baglioni non mi ricordo tutta questa attenzione. Personalmente, pur essendo stato ultra critico verso questa edizione, mi fa piacere perchè è pur sempre bello riunirsi qui e parlare di qualcosa.
> 
> Arrivederci all'anno prossimo, anche se d'estate, in materia di topic su programmi televisivi ultra commentati, vi ricordo che ci sarà Temptation Island  .


Comunque potete limitarvi a togliere il quote, alla fine il mio post era indirizzato a tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*In onda la Domenica in post-Sanremo. A chi interessa.*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, siamo contentissimi del successo del topic qui su Sanremo, che da quando c'è Amadeus mai sono stati così commentati e visitati e negli ultimi anni il Festival ha raccolto in massa anche tutta la gente che snobba le tv tradizionali per le piattaforme streaming. Ai tempi di Conti e Baglioni non mi ricordo tutta questa attenzione. Personalmente, pur essendo stato ultra critico verso questa edizione, mi fa piacere perchè è pur sempre bello riunirsi qui e parlare di qualcosa.
> 
> Arrivederci all'anno prossimo, anche se d'estate, in materia di topic su programmi televisivi ultra commentati, vi ricordo che ci sarà Temptation Island  .



Per Sanremo sono intervenuto qualche volta, ma scordati che io possa guardare Merdation Island


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' effetto nostalgia esiste ed è quello che dici.
> 
> Ma starei molto attento a parlare di boomer e robe simili.
> 
> Le canzone di mammut e il compagno fluido tra poco non ti ricorderai nemmeno che esistono, le canzoni dei boomer te le puppi tutt'ora, dopo 40 anni


Ma poi è proprio una fesseria, I miei genitori che hanno oggi 65 anni e negli anni 90 erano i me di oggi quando a Sanremo ci andavano Grignani, masini, Giorgia, gli 883 etc li ascoltavano eccome.. Mi ricordo mia mamma che gli 883 li adorava proprio e mio papà che aveva il grigna in macchina.. Magari perché quella era musica trasversale che piaceva a vecchi e ai giovani..
Sta zozzeria è immonda, ma non è neanche musica dai è roba da sfigati flosci..
Pensa a battisti che lo ascoltano da 6 generazioni.. Vedremo se tra 40 anni qualcuno si ricorderà che è mai esistito mammut..


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi è proprio una fesseria, I miei genitori che hanno oggi 65 anni e negli anni 90 erano i me di oggi quando a Sanremo ci andavano Grignani, masini, Giorgia, gli 883 etc li ascoltavano eccome.. Mi ricordo mia mamma che gli 883 li adorava proprio e mio papà che aveva il grigna in macchina.. Magari perché quella era musica trasversale che piaceva a vecchi e ai giovani..
> Sta zozzeria è immonda, ma non è neanche musica dai è roba da sfigati flosci..
> Pensa a battisti che lo ascoltano da 6 generazioni.. Vedremo se tra 40 anni qualcuno si ricorderà che è mai esistito mammut..



Non è musica. E' passerella per casi umani.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *In onda la Domenica in post-Sanremo. A chi interessa.*


Mahmood e Blanco si esibiranno a fine puntata, verso le 19:30, su Rai 1. Lo dico, perchè alla fine il topic è su di loro.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Red Ronnie sfotte i look di Sanremo. Ahahahaahahah.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi è proprio una fesseria, I miei genitori che hanno oggi 65 anni e negli anni 90 erano i me di oggi quando a Sanremo ci andavano Grignani, masini, Giorgia, gli 883 etc li ascoltavano eccome.. Mi ricordo mia mamma che gli 883 li adorava proprio e mio papà che aveva il grigna in macchina.. Magari perché quella era musica trasversale che piaceva a vecchi e ai giovani..
> Sta zozzeria è immonda, ma non è neanche musica dai è roba da sfigati flosci..
> Pensa a battisti che lo ascoltano da 6 generazioni.. Vedremo se tra 40 anni qualcuno si ricorderà che è mai esistito mammut..



Esatto 

La musica di oggi sta andando come tutto il resto, usa getta e dimentica.

Come sempre sostenuto, gli smartphone con i social e simili, stanno uccidendo i benefici e fondamentali momenti di noia, creatività e riflessione.

È rutto rapido, effimero e "just in time"


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Red Ronnie sfotte i look di Sanremo. Ahahahaahahah.


Comunque è un artista che li ha fatti. Red Ronnie si è limitati solo a condividerli.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi leggervi mi rincuora. Pensavo fossi io quello strano a cui fa schifo sta roba.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ragazzi leggervi mi rincuora. Pensavo fossi io quello strano a cui fa schifo sta roba.


175 pagine di topic a spalare melma su questi qua non ti sono bastate ?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Oh una cosa è certa, sto Sanremo vista la gente che gira, non sarebbe una sciagura se lo conducesse Barbara D'Urso. Per niente proprio.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2022)

Noemi comunque compensa il fatto di essere piatta con l'avere un bel culo


----------



## gabri65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come mai a questo Sanremo non c'era il jingle-vax natalizio dei vairologi ?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2022)

Per me i veri vincitori di Sanremo sono Morandi e Ranieri.
Due leoni. 
Quando la ricerca della diversità è un'ossessione viva la normalità.


----------



## Teddy (6 Febbraio 2022)

Davvero bella questa canzone, la sto ascoltando in loop <3


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che le canzoni di 20/30/40 anni fa le ascoltiamo ancora oggi.
> 
> Canzoni che fanno successo oggi, non le senti già più tra un anno.


A sicuro, è musica fastfood


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Davvero bella questa canzone, la sto ascoltando in loop <3


Tranquillo non è grave, tra massimo 6 mesi non ti ricorderai nemmeno che sia esistita


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Al mio amico Michel* Brav* non hanno dato nessun premio??! E' possibile??!



C’è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Teddy (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo non è grave, tra massimo 6 mesi non ti ricorderai nemmeno che sia esistita


Dubito fortemente.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi in diretta dalla Venier: "Vorrei diventasse il festival della vagina".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Iva Zanicchi in diretta dalla Venier: "Vorrei diventasse il festival della vagina".*


Ah no scusate, ha detto "Non vorrei diventasse il festival della Baggina". C'è stato un fraintendimento notato anche sui social. XD


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Che show Iva ora su Rai 1 ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Morandi ha limonato Mara Venier ahahahaahh. Lei sconvolta ha detto "ma sei pazzo!". Grande Gianni!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Morandi ha limonato Mara Venier ahahahaahh. Lei sconvolta ha detto "ma sei pazzo!". Grande Gianni!


Pure Teo Teocoli ahahhah.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Mahmood e Blanco ora a Domenica in!!!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mahmood e Blanco ora a Domenica in!!!


Cioè, non solo si sono esibiti, in playback, ma hanno fatto perfino rivedere la loro esibizione appena fatta.


----------

